# HR Giger Xenomorph & The Magus Half Sleeve Tattoo



## TimSE

I got my first 3 hours booked in for 27th July

I already have this:







Going to get it touched up so it looks alot more like this hopefully:






On the other side of my arm im getting this but alot darker and coloured ala Giger:






this will go from my wrist to my elbow and fits pretty much perfectly next to the Magus tat i already have.

il then get this dude coming out from underneith the xenomorph above, below my elbow to fill the gap:






Il prob end up with all the background gaps filled with various Gigerness and behind the Magus tat im thinking of having a wall of alien eggs with a few of them with facehuggers leaping out.

i also wanna put a facehugger on the magus as i dont like the face anymore. not entirly sure why i got the face on it as iv always liked the way the original doesnt have one ... hmm

but ya any thoughts?


----------



## ittoa666

Thats pretty cool.


----------



## jymellis

that is an awesome idea maing! are you gonna have the same artist that did your current tat do all of it?


----------



## TimSE

jymellis said:


> that is an awesome idea maing! are you gonna have the same artist that did your current tat do all of it?



Nah a diff one but still local to me which is handy

they guy who did my current one did an ok job but not up to the standard needed for Giger stuff really. not as perfect as i wanted it at least


----------



## jymellis

TimSE said:


> they guy who did my current one did an ok job but not up to the standard needed for Giger stuff really.


 
being a TOTAL giger FANATIC i was thinking the same thing but i didnt want to sound like a dik. how much are they charging you an hour?


----------



## TimSE

jymellis said:


> being a TOTAL giger FANATIC i was thinking the same thing but i didnt want to sound like a dik. how much are they charging you an hour?



haha ya its cool man it could deff be better. a touch up of it is deff in the works for these upcoming sessions i got.

60 quid an hour on the new stuff


----------



## jymellis

im not sure what 60 quid is? about how much american moneys is that


----------



## TimSE

jymellis said:


> im not sure what 60 quid is? about how much american moneys is that



ah yes american £60 which is about $90


----------



## jymellis

thats about the same here for a good artist \m/, cant wait to see some frsh pics  i have an appointment in less than 2 years with paul booth  when i signed up he had a 4 year waiting list. i also had to pay half up front when scheduling. he charges 250.00 and hour  i have him booked for 4 hours .

here is his website

http://www.darkimages.com/


----------



## TimSE

shit me thats insane
that being said when your as good as he is you can get away with such a price ... but still ouch! 

i even know his name so ya thats awesome man
what you getting with him?


----------



## jymellis

dont fully know yet. i have some ideas but i also have 2 more years to come up with ideas. i also want his imput on what he thinks would tie in with what i already have, so i wont fully know till i get there  i try to not take the normal approach to getting tats. i am 33 and have been DOING tattoos since i was 13. i have had access to a tattoo gun since then. i also gave MYSELF my first one when i was 13. and believe it or not i am NOT covered. i take tats very serious and will NOT get something that is a passing phase on my body, if you know what i mean.


----------



## Chiba666

Thats gonna look nice, where you getting your work done?

Here are a few pics of my bio mech


----------



## TimSE

jymellis said:


> dont fully know yet. i have some ideas but i also have 2 more years to come up with ideas. i also want his imput on what he thinks would tie in with what i already have, so i wont fully know till i get there  i try to not take the normal approach to getting tats. i am 33 and have been DOING tattoos since i was 13. i have had access to a tattoo gun since then. i also gave MYSELF my first one when i was 13. and believe it or not i am NOT covered. i take tats very serious and will NOT get something that is a passing phase on my body, if you know what i mean.



ya thats deff the way to do it. my first one i wouldnt get now if i didnt already have it. i still like it but ya - going to add to it to make it cooler tho so its all good


----------



## TimSE

Chiba666 said:


> Thats gonna look nice, where you getting your work done?
> 
> Here are a few pics of my bio mech



thats really cool man

how long has that taken?


----------



## Chiba666

on and off for what 7 1/2 years, it's fully sleeved now, but I havnt got any decent pics, I'll get teh wife to take some as she has a new digital SLR.

The work was done by Matt at the Sharp Practice in Salisbury, Wilts.

Very talented artist, not only with tattoos but airbrushing, painting the works.

When I get soem new shots Ill post tehm up.


----------



## TimSE

Chiba666 said:


> on and off for what 7 1/2 years, it's fully sleeved now, but I havnt got any decent pics, I'll get teh wife to take some as she has a new digital SLR.
> 
> The work was done by Matt at the Sharp Practice in Salisbury, Wilts.
> 
> Very talented artist, not only with tattoos but airbrushing, painting the works.
> 
> When I get soem new shots Ill post tehm up.



ya man do it
be awesome to see


----------



## budda

nice, chiba! did you just give the artist a general idea of what you wanted and he gave you some drawings? I want something big-ish on my shoulders, but I'm not 100% sure what. I want to go in and say "ok, this theme draw me something awesome" - the guy has done all my tattoos. My thing is being able to live with the tat. I haven't had one in over a year , still gotta finish up my leg - but i dont regret any of them.

Tim, it should look pretty cool


----------



## Pauly

I <3 Giger tats, I always used to admire the ones on Anil Gupta's site:
Anil Gupta Tattoos

'Biomechanical' tab at the side.


----------



## Chiba666

I went in with a few pcis from magazines and told him what I liked and didnt like about them, he drew it on adn when we were happy off we went, I few bits Ive got in there specific, Ive got an 8 pointed star on teh inside of the elbow joint, and on my wriet in urban camo is the Fear Factory obsolete band logo. Blends in real nice. I will get some pics done up.


----------

